# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Hack] ESO Framework - CryptoESP: the most uber ESP you'll see.

## CryptoCombat

DISCONTINUED
due to ESO sucking nuts.

CryptoCombat proudly presents...CryptoESP!

This is a modified version of JuJuBoSc's own with the following additions:
Player tracking_Stealthed_ player tracking
Skyshard trackingAdded Heavy Sacks to chest trackingPress PageUp key to port directly to the chest, heavy sack or skyshard closest to your camera focus & interact with it!SAFE teleport - teleport fails if another player is within 15m of you or your destination!

Good luck and happy hacking!
Download & merge contents with your 'Lua' folder. CryptoLib _must_​ be in Lua/Libs!!

----------


## TydusGaming

I love you.

----------


## foojoo

Nice work! Gonna try it after this shift (12 hour overnight woohoo!). Also, with the recent uproar about WW/Bloodfeind spawns, is there a way to track specific mobs?

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Nice work! Gonna try it after this shift (12 hour overnight woohoo!). Also, with the recent uproar about WW/Bloodfeind spawns, is there a way to track specific mobs?


Easy. Want that in next update?

----------


## TydusGaming

BTW, it's binded to PG Up key, not Pg down  :Wink: . I went ahead and changed mine to a diff key anyways. Thanks again!

----------


## foojoo

That would be awesome  :Smile:

----------


## MylesCore

Is it safe to use or is there an ban chance ?

----------


## betterfuture

> Is it safe to use or is there an ban chance ?


Always a chance to get banned

----------


## MylesCore

Well a chance to get banned by user rePorts or hack detection ?

----------


## betterfuture

I dont think anyone knows. Certain people swear that they dont have detection, but they did hit a lot of people quickly. It is possible they can see your movement logs and if you traveled too far too fast a red flag goes up. I am only speculating though.

They dont have a warden, that much is certain

----------


## Kinosix

how exactly do we install this? Merge with my lua folder? where is that located

----------


## CryptoCombat

> how exactly do we install this? Merge with my lua folder? where is that located


In the elder scrolls framework forlder from jujubosc.

----------


## FE3KA

Stealthed player isn't working.
It just puts the marker at the last known position.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Stealthed player isn't working.
> It just puts the marker at the last known position.


You're right, I noticed that after I released it. I have been playing with a 0 view distance because of the loadscreens (Wtf? SSD and 2x nvidia graphics in SLI).It seems to put it wherever you last saw them OR where they were when you got within load range of them - for instance the marker will move if you get out of range and back into it. 

Sent from my HTC One

----------


## jpveiga10

Is it working atm? Cause its not drawing anything or tracking players. I press pag up/ down and nothing happens

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Is it working atm? Cause its not drawing anything or tracking players. I press pag up/ down and nothing happens


Working perfectly. make sure you have the checkboxes checked. Also teleport won't function if other players are there. Next update will have an option to disable safe teleportation. 

Sent from my HTC One

----------


## Ipsaman

Plz , can someone explain how to install this :/ ?

----------


## solidriver

> Plz , can someone explain how to install this :/ ?


This is a lua file that you enable using juju's framework.
juju's framework is not working and needs updating, making all lua's not available aswell.

----------


## Sticer

Ok, do I run the game first or...?

I get the message "Couldn't grab ZoRenderManager!".

Please help  :Frown: 



Or is this outdated also?...

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Ok, do I run the game first or...?
> 
> I get the message "Couldn't grab ZoRenderManager!".
> 
> Please help 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this outdated also?...


I'm going to have to get more comments deleted.
*PLEASE READ BEFORE YOU POST.*

----------


## Alex Kava

This ESP is awesome. Thanks for developing this.

There is one small change I made to the script. I found that the blue boxes on chests completely covered the screen while picklocking so I changed this line
if FrameworkTools.GUI_CheckboxTrackChests.checked and unit.name == "Chest" then -- 10079, 13077
to
if FrameworkTools.GUI_CheckboxTrackChests.checked and unit.name == "Chest" and distVector3(unit.position, localPlayer.position) >= 5 then -- 10079, 13077

----------


## CryptoCombat

> This ESP is awesome. Thanks for developing this.
> 
> There is one small change I made to the script. I found that the blue boxes on chests completely covered the screen while picklocking so I changed this line
> if FrameworkTools.GUI_CheckboxTrackChests.checked and unit.name == "Chest" then -- 10079, 13077
> to
> if FrameworkTools.GUI_CheckboxTrackChests.checked and unit.name == "Chest" and distVector3(unit.position, localPlayer.position) >= 5 then -- 10079, 13077


Good use of a cryptoLib function there =)

----------


## Alex Kava

It was more a good use of copy and paste.  :Wink:

----------


## Genkidama78

is it possible to track unopened trunks, cabinets, dresssers, nightstands, etc. ?

----------


## staticwolf

Hello, can you delet teleport option?
Ty for you job.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> is it possible to track unopened trunks, cabinets, dresssers, nightstands, etc. ?


No, the required functions don't exist in the framework.




> Hello, can you delet teleport option?
> Ty for you job.


No, just don't use them.

----------


## Ipsaman

i got banned today .. used teleport a few times. and i was banned in 10 minustes after i installed this framework lol :O

----------


## freyagoddess

what would you guys say is the probability of getting banned if you don't ever use the teleport function? I just wanna use it for the player tracking in cyrodiil (if it can do that).

----------


## Strelok27

> what would you guys say is the probability of getting banned if you don't ever use the teleport function? I just wanna use it for the player tracking in cyrodiil (if it can do that).


If you being really obvious or you come up against another player using ESP (When you have it yourself it's pretty dam easy to tell who has ESP) it's likely you'll get a lot of reports which may or may not result in some form of suspension/ban

----------


## Bippy

Gonna try this out shortly. +Rep in advance for putting the effort forth  :Smile:

----------


## Strhess

Can someone show me how the autoloot function works into this script? 

Ive been trying forever and Im tired

----------


## Bippy

Please be careful with teleporting or anything like that. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/elde...-starting.html

----------


## Gaz Porter

It is on my scripts but when I click on it, it does not open? Any suggestions?

----------


## wowsc4p3

What're the odds of being banned if you just use this like a radar, and don't use teleport hack etc? Has anyone been banned yet using it like this?

----------


## niallfm

That is how i have been using it, purely as an item locator to save on skill points is an added bonus  :Smile:  
No teleporting has been done and my account is still active.

----------


## xmanx

There is two great ESP hacks.. its posible morf it to one script? One have heavy bags, one have great herb selection. And its possible make ESP for each runes alone? I want only potency rune now only. I try make some script but no luck on working. Thanks for reply.

----------


## eldern3wbie

is it possible to make a no attack animation hack/script? i used one in aion, was wondering if the same can be done in eso.

----------


## ranfield

> is it possible to make a no attack animation hack/script? i used one in aion, was wondering if the same can be done in eso.


That is a very good quesiton

----------


## rubbershere

So this has autoloot also?

----------


## tamwyn414

where do we put the Lau folder. How do you even install =(?

----------


## Logan773

First check this thread http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/elde...beta-test.html and download the framework.
You'll have instructions on how to use it there.
When your done you'll see the LUA folder you just need to c&p .lua files into that folder.

----------


## Kryptus

Does this still work?

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Does this still work?


No idea. Zenimax was kind enough to refund my Imperial Edition & subscription purchases in exchange for me to go away =).

----------


## ranfield

You're joking right?

----------


## CryptoCombat

> You're joking right?


Nope, 100% serious.

----------


## dieweb

than u veryyy muchhh

----------


## Jackie1234

anyway to get a TP to skyshards on the map?

----------


## Alow

Thanks man

----------


## plankersz

Very good program

----------


## staticwolf

Like me, get full refund after ban whit PAYPAL !!!

----------


## plissje

does it still work?

----------


## viperbot

Read the first post.. its been discontinued.

----------


## foojoo

I want this to come back  :Frown:  Now that ESO is B2P, the player base has really jumped

----------


## Strelok27

yeh certainly need something similar to this if not a continuation... esp was always great for material gathering as well as the odd PvP skirmish

----------


## jester_im

Yep, one wishes for something like this.

----------


## cybergamer06

where is my Lua folder please help

----------


## senjin1987

pls tell me how can i aktivate this thing and what must i do, to do this work?

----------


## Araleth

Does anyone know of any other ESP hacks like this? I'm not interested in bots, just some ESP to be able to spot nodes and track stuff while questing etc

----------


## plissje

wish i could go back and get this ESP to work again ;( it was awesome.

----------


## SkyrimModding

Please continue work on this project, would pay monthly for it if you include some packet PvP scripts.

----------

